# Corel Draw 11, "Out of memory"



## starrateit (Oct 29, 2004)

I am having a recurring problem with Corel Draw 11

These are my current PC Specs...

Windows XP Pro Sp2
Prescott Celeron 2.6Ghz 533mhz FSB
Asus (P4M266A) Motherboard
256 DDr memory
Intergrated Graphics set at 32MB

I am scanning in images and then tracing them in corel draw 11. I will be working happily along and then the computer will suddenly slow down and then kick up an error saying "Out of memory". I then really battle to get my doc saved. But if I just keep on clicking on the "ok" button on the out of memory window, I can slowly get to save and reboot. Then everything will be fine for a couple of hours.

The reason I am confused because this is my replacement for my old computer which was a celeron 1Ghz with onboard graphics and 128Mb memory, with windows 98 SE and this computer had no problems but it was a little slow. I am not convinsed it is just a memory issue and I thought the above computer would do the job better then my old computer.

Any suggestions, I don't want to spend money on extra memory and maybe even a seperate graphics card and find the problem still persists, but if it is memory or graphics I will do that. 

What would you advise ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

starrateit,

Welcome to TSG 

Not really one that knows about your trouble but I would say you could use more memory. I would say you need 256 just for XP and then other say 512 just for the XP OS. Then what ever other programs you have running in the background are eating up some memory. 
Now your using draw 11 and I bet it uses the rest and your running on it off of your swap file so it would get slower. So how much hard drive free space do you have. 
Also if your doing lots of things in draw 11 and it is keep lots of undo's and redo's that can take up memory and lots of drive space. You could as your working clear the undo history if the program lets you. I know I can on PhotoImpact.

But hey I do say you need more memory

So hang on and see see what others say that know more on the Out of Menory trouble.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I am running win2k and I used to get out of memory errors using photoimpact while editing large bitmaps. bumped up my 256 another 512 and have not had an error since.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Added note that working on the images it wil also make temp files and they can get very big as your doing things because they keep info on whatyour doing and your undo and redo.
So your also need free hard drive space too.


----------



## starrateit (Oct 29, 2004)

I have lots of free hard drive space, but I thnik I will try and put in extra 512 and see what happens.

Any other info that anyone has would be really good to know just incase it doesn't fix the problem.

Thanks for the info. Will keep you informed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think in Corel Draw your have options on how the memory is used. Maybe even where the temp file can be placed etc. Look around in your option setting to see what all you have there in the settings.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Memory is the culprit. I had the same issue back in the "old days" of CorelDraw 9 when I bumped up from ver 6 or 7. You will notice a big difference if you increase it cuz Corel loves memory.


----------



## starrateit (Oct 29, 2004)

I have now added an extra 512mb DDR memory. So have the 256 + the 512mb only 32mb is allocated to onboard graphics. The problem is still not resolved. Does anyone have any more Ideas? I am a bit stuck now..... Maybe the only solution is to move back to windows 98 SE ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

looks like others have the same trouble.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+Corel+Draw+11,+"Out+of+memory"&btnG=Google+Search


----------

